# Ceramic shower on tub box



## jensms (Mar 18, 2009)

We have a slab home roughed in with a tub box for the drain for a 60" shower. They are now getting a ceramic shower. The tile guy says we need to reinforce any concrete we pour around the drain to close up the tub box, or the grout will crack. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Can you give us an intro about yourself in the introductions forum, want to know who were talking to. Thanks


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

jensms said:


> We have a slab home roughed in with a tub box for the drain for a 60" shower. They are now getting a ceramic shower. The tile guy says we need to reinforce any concrete we pour around the drain to close up the tub box, or the grout will crack. Anyone have any experience with this?


Yes.


----------



## jensms (Mar 18, 2009)

Not being a concrete guy, do you have any recommendation on reinforcing the concrete? Drill holes into existing concrete to fit in rebar?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

What state are you licensed in?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Trade secret:

Print the word REBAR as many times as it will fit on a sheet of paper. Take the printed sheet to the shredder. Shred it. Get the shredded sheet out of the shredding machine. Mix it up with the rest of the concrete ingredients. You now have REBAR in the concrete.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Trade secret:
> 
> Print the word REBAR as many times as it will fit on a sheet of paper. Take the printed sheet to the shredder. Shred it. Get the shredded sheet out of the shredding machine. Mix it up with the rest of the concrete ingredients. You now have REBAR in the concrete.


 :laughing:That, was a good one!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, now that there is an intro....
Back fill and pack the hole to about the same debth as the existing concrete. Tamp it well.
Drill holes horizontally into the existing, then insert rebar. Try to "crosshatch" the rebar and tie them together with tie-wire. Don't put them too close together though, you should have squares open at least 2" x 2" to allow the concrete to adhere properly. Pour in a properly prepared redi-mix to the desired floor level and smooth it out, preferably with a proper trowel, but a 2x4 piece will work nearly as well.
Then look at the trap that is sitting on the floor next to you, curse, and try to get all of the stuff out before it sets! Install the trap and repeat.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> Ok, now that there is an intro....
> Back fill and pack the hole to about the same debth as the existing concrete. Tamp it well.
> Drill holes horizontally into the existing, then insert rebar. Try to "crosshatch" the rebar and tie them together with tie-wire. Don't put them too close together though, you should have squares open at least 2" x 2" to allow the concrete to adhere properly. Pour in a properly prepared redi-mix to the desired floor level and smooth it out, preferably with a proper trowel, but a 2x4 piece will work nearly as well.
> Then look at the trap that is sitting on the floor next to you, curse, and try to get all of the stuff out before it sets! Install the trap and repeat.


 Man, you kill me.:laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Man you ain't right. lol
Even though I don't , and never will offer free plumbing advise to ho's, I will offer what knowledge I have to fellow plumbers. Since you intro-ed, I will tell you yes, had this problem before. 
Just pour some sand mix ( sacrete ) in there, will do fine without the rebar. Lol.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Also, a high strung tile man is not my idea of a friendly encounter. Sorry, when did they become engineers and artists?


----------

